# two short film shoted in one day in paris/france



## karimmeg (Oct 30, 2012)

hello, bonjour !

there is two links of short film i made :

that was shoted with the canon eos C300, a very impressive camera !!! really nice to use

i'm french and i want to share my skill !

have fun watching


----------

